

Things to try with Google's Android 4.1 Voice Search - boopsie
http://www.itworld.com/personal-tech/288505/70-things-try-googles-android-41-voice-search

======
Falling3
Does anyone know how this objectively stacks up to Ssiri? I'm stuck on an
older version of Android right now and I've seen some of Siri's shortcomings
first-hand. So I've got to wonder... Someone should do a side-by-side.

~~~
untog
There are plenty of side by side videos out there. One I found:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kw-
RzN4xYyE&feature=playe...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kw-
RzN4xYyE&feature=player_embedded#)!

I think it's highly debatable depending on what you're actually searching for,
but indisputable that Google Now is quicker because it does the voice
recognition locally on the device rather than having to upload it to a remote
server.

~~~
StavrosK
> Google Now is quicker because it does the voice recognition locally on the
> device rather than having to upload it to a remote server.

It does not. It uploads to a server and does the recognition there, and it
doesn't work unless you're connected to the internet. Some functionality (I'm
only aware of "Call X") works if you install offline speech recognition, but
nothing else.

~~~
untog
Interesting- I had read the exact opposite. I stand corrected.

~~~
StavrosK
I had too :(

However, it's easily the best phone I've ever owned. I much prefer it to the
iPhone, too.

~~~
untog
Which are you talking about, the Galaxy Nexus? I went for an HTC One S, love
the hardware, hate the software.

~~~
StavrosK
Yep, the Galaxy Nexus. I specifically wanted a stock Android experience, and
it was 2x as cheap as the other phones, so I got that.

------
nthitz
On a related note, anyone know a good way to get 4.1 on my Verizon Galaxy
Nexus?

~~~
StavrosK
Can't you flash stock on it? You should easily be able to.

~~~
tadfisher
There is no "stock" 4.1 image for the Verizon Galaxy Nexus. The factory image
is still on 4.0.4.

~~~
StavrosK
Ah, it's a different Galaxy Nexus... That's a pity.

